# When laid off



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Is it allowed if your laid off to work for a non union shop till wrk pics up again


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Switchgear277 said:


> Is it allowed if your laid off to work for a non union shop till wrk pics up again


Keep it to yourself and do what you have to do to make a living.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switchgear277 said:


> Is it allowed if your laid off to work for a non union shop till wrk pics up again


Do the exact opposite as what the guy above said. Go to the hall and sign a Salt card, then get a job with a non-union contractor with the intent on not only making money, but to show them how well trained, professional, and productive union guys are.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Sometimes one gets paid for salting.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Switchgear277 said:


> Is it allowed if your laid off to work for a non union shop till wrk pics up again


You must be a really ****ty electrician. If you go by the people on here nobody has ever been laid off in the onion. .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> You must be a really ****ty electrician. If you go by the people on here nobody has ever been laid off in the onion. .


Well established guys may get laid off once a year for a week or so, normally the Friday right before rifle/shotgun deer season!:whistling2:


----------



## Sparkysquared (Jul 28, 2016)

I've heard of many people doing it. I know a lot of cats here in Vancouver are IATSE and IBEW

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tactical Sparky (Sep 6, 2015)

Depends on how high up the ladder your buddies are in the hall.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

You have a few choices:
1. Find work that does not involve being an electrician
2. Wait at home for a call to come up
3. Travel to another local for work
4. Get approved by your hall to salt
5. Work non-union and hide it from your hall
6. Quit the IBEW

To salt you should talk to your organizer. Depending on your local you may need to take a class, get written approval to work for that particular company, & make daily notes about the workplace to be given to the hall. The hall may ban certain non-union employers from salting. Reasons may include trying to starve them of workers, a recent company union vote, or not coincided viable to convert the shop. It could also come down to your standing in the hall. Depends who you are, if they will approve it.

Salting is unpopular among members and is kept on the down low. Less than 0.5% salt here with about 900-1,000 on book 1. While illegal, some employers will not hire union members while other non-union shops will. Your organizer can help.

Working non-union with-out a salt agreement your taking a big financial risk. Like said before it depends who you are, your standing in the hall, did you go to the apprenticeship, family also in the hall, etc. Few people will have a contractor license doing small things and they will turn a blind eye. Some will get a verbal warning or phone call warning to quit the non-union shop. But the wrath of God comes down on everyone else. 

You may just get a notice to appear in front of the E board in the mail. With a list of every charge they can think relates to you, the union traitor. Not much can be said. You're not going to win a kangaroo court. They decide how many thousands you owe. It can get into some crazy large amounts. With the intention that you could never pay. So they lien your retirement accounts with interest till you retire.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Tactical Sparky said:


> Depends on how high up the ladder your buddies are in the hall.


There is a world of truth hiding in that statement.


----------

